# Dyt 4000 won't start with the key



## Jeffrohm3 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a 2006 dyt 4000 that won't start with the key. I can run a jumper wire down to the hot wire on the start and it kicks right off. Then I ran a jumper to the wire that comes off the starter to the slinode where it ties in and it started. Then I ran a jumper to where the hot wire from the battery hit wire ties into the slinode nothing happen then I replaced the slinode reaped process with same outcome. Can not find a fuss anywhere. Can some one help


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Have you checked the ignition fuse its in the wirng coming out of the ignition harness going to the solenoid, and starter. You should see it, or its clipped to the frame it should be a small square black box, and you will see the fuse sticking out.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Solenoid-Solenoid-Solenoid-Solenoid-Solenoid-Solenoid-Solenoid-Solenoid-

What's the Sears 917.xxxxxx number?

Does the fuel *SOLENOID* click when you turn the key ON?

Are you pushing the brake/clutch pedal all the way in?


----------

